

Ninite (YC W08) is Microsoft's startup of the day - swies
http://www.microsoftstartupzone.com/Blogs/Microspark-BizSpark-Startup-of-the-Day/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?ID=185

======
vyrotek
I'm curious to know how this exposure has helped. (Traffic? Sales?) Our
startup is part of the BizSpark program and I've always wondered if anyone
paid attention to the 'Microsoft Startup of the Day'.

Congrats!

~~~
jf
I'm also curious ;)

